# I really didn`t know where to post this...st jean



## novascotiagirl (26 Jan 2007)

So, my bf is in st jean now. I am planning to move there. Does anyone know any links that woud bring me to jobs on base? Or apartments even.  Also for those of you who have gone through training there, what is this place like? Is it hard to get a job there when you speak no french?

Anything you can give me would be helpful


----------



## Meridian (26 Jan 2007)

It would be, yes. Your best bet would be to move to Montreal, or the south shore of Montreal (Brossard, Longueil, etc).  South shore can be fairly english, St Jean Sur Richelieu is definitely not.

Also, your BF shouldn't be there for too long, I wouldn't expect?


----------



## aesop081 (26 Jan 2007)

Meridian, you do know that some people go there on year-long language courses right ?


----------



## George Wallace (26 Jan 2007)

My advice:

Don't bother moving there.

You are not likely to find a job anywhere in Quebec if you are unilingual English.  (You may find one in Montreal, but that is 45 minutes away.)

The expense of moving to St Jean for such a short period of time is not very practical.  Nor is it practical, or finacially frugal, to follow him to his Trades Training.  Wait until he has been posted to a Unit, and is a little more settled in a stable location.

In the meantime read these:


*Army.ca Conduct Guidelines*: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

MSN and ICQ "short hand" -  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33247.0.html

Regarding the use of "MSN speak" versus the employment of prose which is correct in grammar, spelling and punctuation, please see: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34015/post-260446.html#msg260446

Tone and Content on Army.ca: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/51970.0.html

FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412

Recruiting FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html

Army.ca Wiki Recruiting FAQ - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Frequently_Asked_Questions


Canadian Forces Aptitude Test - http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101/post-103977.html#msg103977
Fitness requirements at enrolment, see page 12 of this brochure: http://64.254.158.112/pdf/physical_fitness_en.pdf

Infantry Specific FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21131.0.html

Search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced

Google search of Army.ca - http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=+site%3Aarmy.ca+%22search+term%22&btnG=Search&meta= (follow the link then replace "search term" with what you are looking for)

Army.ca wiki pages  - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Main_Page


To summarize. Welcome to Army.ca, start reading.


----------



## the 48th regulator (26 Jan 2007)

Well well 

Thank you Meridian, It seems you answered none of her questions...

However, the the current Mod of Mods had to pipe in, so that any new messages would pop up.

dileas

tess


----------



## novascotiagirl (26 Jan 2007)

Well it may only be a move for three months when I go there. If he stays for slt then I will be staying longer. We don`t know where the slt will be yet.   

I know on base they will hire people that speak only english for a mess hall job or passing out uniforms. I really don`t care if I will have to scrub toilets on the base.  I will be there supporting him and seeing him everychance we get.  Someone said something about it being too expensive for such  a short period of time.  Yes, that is true, but we were gonna split the cost of me flying there and hotel fees 2 times every month anyways. 

I am going to move there. I just was hoping someone would possibly know where I could find out if there is a webpage to find jobs on base and apartments and so forth. Thank you


----------



## George Wallace (26 Jan 2007)

Bad idea.

He will be too busy to have any time with you, other than on a weekend that he may be lucky enough to have free.  Time to get used to the idea that he may be gone for long periods of time.  Three months is nothing compared to what he may expect in the future.


----------



## gaspasser (26 Jan 2007)

NSGirl, I advise you to wait until his first posting then move.  He probably will not have time for anything until he's done.  Moving now to Montreal or St.Jean will be too costly and then to do it again in three months.  He will appreciate your support thru letters and e-mails, I've even heard they can do webcam stuff.  The recruits seem to have a lot more free time than when some of us went thru Cornwallis.  
BTW, I'm from Sackville and just having phone support (back in '85) was good enough.  He will need to save his energy and attention for course, then he's all yours.
Regards, BYTD


----------



## novascotiagirl (26 Jan 2007)

As I said, I am moving. I am not letting him pay that much to see me that little when we could pay a lot less and see eachother more....I think it is funny though what you just said about webcam stuff.  Why use a webcam when we could actually see eachother.  I`m crazy like that though. I am moving regardless of anything.  I just moved across the country to see him for 4 days before he left.  This isnt anything near that crazy.  I will see him every weekend this way. Plus if he were to pay for a hotel room every weekend off, that would come to 560$ for accomadation alone. I could have an apartment there for him and I for 250-500 a month.  Cheaper there.  I just want advice on getting a job there and information on what it is like there. Not advice on not being there.  ;D  Thanks though.


Oh and he asked me to move there.  How can I say no to a sexy soilder?


----------



## gaspasser (26 Jan 2007)

Gentlemen, the lady seems to have made up her mind and there ain't no stopping her.  Can anyone help with a job somewheres?
Good Luck NS Girl.


----------



## George Wallace (26 Jan 2007)

Well.  Not really a good idea, but it is your life and your mistakes to make.

http://www.ville.saint-jean-sur-richelieu.qc.ca/cgi-bin/index.cgi?page=y1_1


----------



## novascotiagirl (26 Jan 2007)

Thank you.  Lets face it, I know many of the men in training wishes that their girl could be there for the weekends after a lonely week to ....take out some of that pent up feelings out on  As unpractical as it may seem, it`s actually a wise decision financially. It is cheaper alone in terms of payment for accommodation for his weekends alone. That alone justifies the move the first month. Then add in the fact that we were planning on paying to see eachother 2 times a month, maybe one. For that it would be roughly 600-800$ a visit. Makes much more sense. Also, I will learn french while I am there just by meeting people. That also helps for when he is doing his slt. If he is doing his slt at the base after (we don`t find out till the day before grad) then we have a place.  


And don`t you all wish that you had a familiar face there for your weekends? Someone to rub your feet, cook for you, scrub your back in the shower and a place to have your buddies over to party at? He`ll have his things there too so we can have poker nights on the weekend. He`ll have someone to bring him beer while he just relaxes and gets to watch his sunday sports? Come on....doesn`t sound all that crazy now does it.  

So now that you all know that it`s actually cheaper to have your woman live on base during training then rent hotels on your weekends off, and you know that it`s a lot more fun and your needs get taken care of, can someone please tell me what it is like there?


----------



## novascotiagirl (26 Jan 2007)

Oh and for the record, I know what to expect for how long he will be away many other times.  That is why we want to spend as much time together now as possible.  You say 3 months is nothing compared, well yeah we know this. I do realise that my boyfriend is in the Navy


----------



## Meridian (26 Jan 2007)

novascotiagirl:

Just keep in mind that in IAP/BOTP/BMQ, not every weekend is necessarily free, it is possible to be Duty Platoon for the weekend, be CB'd due to coursework, regulations or other issues, etc.

If you are intent on this, and it is indeed just for weekends, it may work out for you to rent a studio somewhere on a short term basis in Montreal.  There is a bus from St Jean (at the mall) straight into Montreal for about 6.50 (intercity bus), and I'm sure he could find some other coursemates going in as well.  The reason I mention this is that you will 

a) find it much easier to find accomodation in and around the Island of Montreal
b) the people you'd be renting from are much more likely to speak english
c) temp work through a temp staffing agency would probably be easy for you, plus you could enjoy Montreal for a few months during the week, and he could enjoy you and Montreal on his time off.


----------



## George Wallace (26 Jan 2007)

novascotiagirl said:
			
		

> So now that you all know that it`s actually cheaper to have your woman live on base during training then rent hotels on your weekends off, and you know that it`s a lot more fun and your needs get taken care of, can someone please tell me what it is like there?



Actually, you are wrong, but we can't set you straight.  If you can find a dump for $600 a month you will be lucky.  I would say that you will probably be lucky to find a decent place under $1000 a month; that being a decent, one bedroom apartment, on the fringes of Montreal.  You will also be subject to higher taxes (remember Quebec Taxes are higher).  I take it, you are independently wealthy, from the way you are carrying on.  If you aren't, you will need to find a descent job.  

I am sure that you will be greatly disillusioned at the amount of time that you will actually get to spend together, but that has been said already.

I feel sorry for both of you.


----------



## niner domestic (26 Jan 2007)

Contact the MFRC in Montreal:

Montréal MFRC
P.O. Box 100, Stn Head Office
Richelain, Québec J0J 1R0
Tel : 450-462-8777 (8046)
CSN : 621-8046
Fax : 450-462-8406
CSN Fax : 621-8406
Web Site: www.crfmmontreal.org/
Email: crfmmontreal@videotron.ca

and the CFPSA

http://www.cfpsa.com/en/

NSgirl, Welcome to the world of military families, you have decided to ignore the sage advice of many serving and former members and insist on following your man to his training establishments. Good luck to you as you are about to embark on a career full of short contract work positions that over the years will leave you with nothing more than a resume full of 3-6 months jobs. Future employers will be able to tell right away looking at your resume that you are a military partner and you may be lucky to get one interview for the pizza joint out of 100 resumes sent out, because no one will want to hire a worker that will only stay for a short period.  Don't believe it will happen to you? Go read the countless books and articles and SCONDVA report on the havoc being married to a CF member does to one's career.  The thousands of CF family members have already blazed the trail you think you have a handle on.  If you think the CF is going to roll over and go out of their way to give you a job as a girlfriend of a recruit - think again and when you've thought about it, think about it again.  You are not their problem or concern.  Your boyfriend is however, and if your move causes so much as a ruffle in his performance over worrying about you, or being distracted, he'll pay for it, not you. Your arrival and continued appearance near St Jean, had better be seamless.  

As the mod pointed out, if you can't stand to be separated for a few months now, how are you ever going to managed a 6 months overseas deployment or a year long unaccompanied posting?  Especially if you are living in a community where you don't have an established support network? 

I've been there, done all of the moves, the separations, the deployments and living in 2 households during an IR.  Your plans are severely flawed and I can only wish you good luck, you'll need it.


----------



## novascotiagirl (26 Jan 2007)

niner domestic said:
			
		

> Contact the MFRC in Montreal:
> 
> Montréal MFRC
> P.O. Box 100, Stn Head Office
> ...



I want to say to the post before yours, I am not independantly wealthy. And I found a bachelor apt in that price range that I can move into in 2 weeks if I please.   So what if it isn`t a nice place. I am not concerned. I don`t need much. I need a roof, I need a bed and I need food. I don`t need more then that. I want, and I will do quite fine. There is no reason for you to feel sorry for him or myself. 

To this poster, I am from NovaScotia so the taxes are not that much higher there.  I am aware about the jobs and the 3-6 month resume. Once my bf and I are posted to a place where we will be for a while, which is in 3-11 months, I am going to start my career which happens to be a great position for a military gf. They ARE family oriented and I have spoke with them already and they said that they are certain that I would be able to be posted where he is.  We could how ever be separated up to 6 months because of my career while waiting on a posting change.   That`s nothing. We are strong together and apart.  

I never once said I expected that I would be the military`s concern. If you can show me where I said that or implied it, then I apologize because I never once thought that. If I do ruffle his career in anyway, yes I expect he will pay for it. It is his choice to be bothered by me if he is.  I don`t expect to cause any problems in St. Jean but thanks for the warnings are harsh as you made them.  We will be fine.  I didn`t ask for all of that. I have done my research up to a point.  Truth of the matter is this. Right now, he is what is important to me.

So yes, as I already said, I do realise he is in the Navy. He will be away for 6 months leaving me by myself so many times. So why wouldn`t I want to spend as much time with him as I can now.  We can handle it.

 I already said, I was moving, so all of that was just harsh and uncalled for.   Did you think your post would change my mind?  Do you think that it helped me to be more prepared?   Now thank you for what I assume took a while to type, in attempts of....I assume helping....but it didn`t help me at all.  But thank you regardless for the advice. 

What you were saying really sounded more like trying to convince someone to stay away from military men.


----------



## Trinity (26 Jan 2007)

As a friend has a saying he likes to use.

"Apparently you are smarter than all of us."

NSgirl

By all means go ahead and do what you want.
Why you asked for advice and then refuse to listen
to people who have been in the same situations is
beyond me.  

It's your life.  If you're not interested in our opinions
then my suggestion is don't ask us next time.


edit.. BTW  Niner Domestic was bang on in her assessment.
No one says don't date an army guy... but what she says is
fairly close to the truth.


----------



## niner domestic (26 Jan 2007)

Mods, I think this thread is past it's expiry date.  It's also becoming repetitious.


----------



## novascotiagirl (26 Jan 2007)

Trinity said:
			
		

> As a friend has a saying he likes to use.
> 
> "Apparently you are smarter than all of us."
> 
> ...



I never said i wasn`t interested in your opinions. Infact I believe I thanked you for yours . What I said was that I was more interested in other things like possibly a link to find a job, or if anyone knew if there were listings for on base jobs.  I never once said I was smarter then anyone, and I really don`t believe I am. Sorry if I came off sounding "holier than thou"


----------



## muskrat89 (26 Jan 2007)

> Also for those of you who have gone through training there, what is this place like? Is it hard to get a job there when you speak no french?



Odd that you have answers for everything except these 2 questions. 2 questions for which the answers would be subjective anyway. I'm sure someone as sharp as you knows the ins and outs of job-hunting - even remotely.

Look - no one means you any ill will. They are speaking from experience. You're not the first gf or bf, all full of piss and vinegar, determined that "you would be different".

Anyway, this thread is going nowhere, so I am locking it.

Best of luck to you. Honestly.


----------



## Michael OLeary (26 Jan 2007)

OK folks, the 'advice' has gotten repetitive.  If someone actually has some answers to novascotiagirl's particular questions, send them by PM or ask for the thread to be unlocked.


----------



## muskrat89 (27 Jan 2007)

NSgirl has indicated to me that she was appreciating "all" of the input. At this time, rather than re-opening the thread, I would encourage folks to contact her via PM.


----------



## Armywife_chimo (27 Jan 2007)

Hi there,
I was born in the area and lived there for 20 years.  St-Jean is pretty french!  But Montreal is great.  And yes you will be able to find a job even if you don't speak french.  in fact there are a lot of customer service job like call center type in the west End of Montreal.  Yes you may be looking at a 45 minute drive from St-Jean and that is without traffic... Ya like that actually happens!!    My BF is actually english, was born there and eventually learned french but my in-laws don't speak it have have live and worked there for over 50 years.....  You may look for jobs on:

www.randstad.ca, www.jobbank.gc.ca, www.working.com, www.jobboom.com.  Yes you may not find the greatest job but it will pay the bills for the short period of time you will be there.  Hey a lot of people that own little shop's and that are self-employed can hardly speak english and can even start to comprehend french.   Of course the closer to St-Jean (not in the town but surrounding area's) will be cheaper on rent but you will be further from Montreal.  There are far more people that speak english in the Province of Quebec then some people think.  

As far as you moving with your bf for his course, that is entirely up to you.  If you think it is what you should do then go for it!  I actually lived on the south shore of Montreal when my bf went through basic training.  But when he went for his career course in NB, I did not move but visited quite a bit.   Let's just say I put quite a bit if KM on my car!!!  Was it worth it? ...yes.  Did I feel like he would rather have gone bar hopping with the boys?... no cause we went together.  Did I have his friends over and cooked and baked for them?... yes I did and I enjoyed every minutes I was able to spend with him.  Did he worry about me?... Ok The area wasn't new to me and I had family around but besides the fact that I had a 18 months old son and another one on the way.....No he did not worry about me and it did not affect his training. Why? Because first, I did not let my day to day crap bother me and specially not him and second, He knows I am a big girl and I can take care of myself.  

Some people choose to live their lives in the background, I choose to live mine right up there with my bf.  Yes my career comes second and my Resume is 3 pages long but the experiences I have gotten from all of this is great.  I don't know what line you have experience in or what interests you but drop me a line and maybe I know some places that would be great for you.  

I hope the previous comments you received regarding this will not keep you from what you really want.   Have a good one!


----------

